# Ozric Tentacles' "Erpland"



## GantzGraf (Mar 12, 2013)

My favorite album besides classical at the moment Ozric Tentacles' "Erpland". Highly recommended!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

They were always a bunch of interesting weirdos. 

Their album covers and rather psychedelic opiate induced image seemed to convey a wacky imagination which made them very interesting. 

Ever been stoned at one of their concerts? :lol:

Oh boy.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I've awarded it a 7.3/10

Thank you so much 
Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a great album. Also check out Arborescence, Jurassic Shift and Waterfall Cities.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Didn't know we had fans of the Ozrics here. Saw them live not too long back.* Erpland and Jurassic Shift are my favourites.

*Head_case: Yes. 

Anyone like Gong or Shpongle?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you like jamming in outer space, Ozric is your band.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Schubussy said:


> Anyone like Gong or Shpongle?


I used to like Shpongle for a while, but IMO their music is sort of a gimmick. It seems amazing the first couple of times, but then it gets old, very fast. What doesn't help is that I found out first hand that some of their sounds are directly lifted from sample CD's. 
"And the day turned to night" is still a good piece.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I can see why you'd think that. They aren't particularly subtle about their psychedelicness (though saying that when I saw the Ozrics they had 2 swirling pot leaves as a background, which wasn't very subtle either..) It's a gimmick I like though.

But yeah I was a bit disappointed when I discovered how much of Divine Moments of Truth was sampled. All the vocals they use they record themselves now though, at least on the latest album.


----------



## GantzGraf (Mar 12, 2013)

Quite liked Angels Egg and You by Gong. They were intense in the rhythmic parts.

Not a huge fan of Shpongle though. Although I keep trying with their first album now and then.

Oh, and check out Steve Roach´s album "Structures from Silence". I think it deservers to be mentioned.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'm such a huge fan of the Ozrics. I think I'll start a proper thread about them right now!!!


----------

